# Masonic websites:



## Teergear67

www.teaguemasoniclodge.com


William R Teer Sr


----------



## Traveling Man

Nice web site! Clean...


----------



## mrplod

Http://coosavalley929.net


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Teergear67

mrplod said:


> Http://coosavalley929.net
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



Nice website... I like to see what others look like for ideas


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Txmason

Do you brothers design websites? I could use the help. 

Bro. Jerry Johnston


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Teergear67

The best one I found was web.com
It has everything to help you design a website.. 


William R Teer Sr


----------



## SeattleMason0613

http://www.queenannemasoniclodge.com


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## MarkR

Teergear67 said:


> Nice website... I like to see what others look like for ideas


www.mankatomasons.org


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Thomas B. Hunter #1356 A.F. & A.M. - Grand Prairie, TX

http://tbh1356.org/


----------



## streeter

www.observationsandpotentials.com


----------



## Teergear67

Great websites!!! 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Txmason

www.sanjacinto106.org


"Without exertion there can be no progress."   Bear Grylls


----------



## Brother JC

Montezuma 1
Cerrillos XIX
Grand Lodge of New Mexico
Collegium Mexico Novus - SRICF


----------



## Bloke

Lodge Devotion 723 UGLV
It's driven by editorial... and a bit of a mess, but seems popular.


----------



## Bloke

SeattleMason0613 said:


> http://www.queenannemasoniclodge.com
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



Great images, very inviting...


----------



## Pete Ramboldt

Morning Star Lodge No. 10 - Beloit Wisconsin
http://www.morningstar10.org


----------



## Joe Ellis

SeattleMason0613 said:


> http://www.queenannemasoniclodge.com
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



Fantastic website and great colour scheme


----------



## Chris Brown

I designed the websites for both the Grand Lodge of Georgia and Grand York Rite of Georgia. http://www.glofga.org/ and yorkriteofga.org. 
I own a website design company in south Georgia, and I've been in the business for over 10 years.


----------



## Bloke

Nice touch having your photo on the site..


----------



## Sublim357

Chris Brown said:


> I designed the websites for both the Grand Lodge of Georgia and Grand York Rite of Georgia. http://www.glofga.org/ and yorkriteofga.org.
> I own a website design company in south Georgia, and I've been in the business for over 10 years.


Oh yeah I visited that website a couple months ago. I built this one www.goldenchainlodge103.com but I'm not that great at designing backgrounds

Sent from my SM-G930V using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## jsayne85

I am the webmaster for my lodge. Our site is www.greenevillelodgeno3.org


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Good looking website. Question : When you quote how many masons are in TN and the US are you only counting GL or PHA as well

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## jsayne85

As far as the TN mason statistic it would not include PHA as The Grand Lodge of Tennessee does not recognize Prince Hall Lodges. I am not sure about the US statistic. All of the FAQS information was sent to me by a brother of my Lodge that wanted it to be included. I did notice a few changes that need to be updated on the site. Particularly with our dues and cost of the Three Degrees as they have changed for our Lodge. I can only assume that those statistics are not an exact number but merely an estimation.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill

The masonic websites that are up and running.  I do it for the love of masonry and the love of knowledge.

http://www.gcgchram.com/
http://www.grandhighcourthojtx.org/
http://www.lonestargc.org/
http://www.mtbonnelllodge2.org/
http://www.nwcgcoestx.org/
http://www.district15a-mwphglotx.org/
http://www.phagekt.org/
http://www.mwphglotx.org/


----------



## BullDozer Harrell

www.cornerstone91.com
www.mwphglil.com


Sent from my SM-N910P using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ben Poormokhtar

Teergear67 said:


> The best one I found was web.com
> It has everything to help you design a website..
> 
> 
> William R Teer Sr



Brother William, unfortunately I couldn't see anything on your site, I was informed that your website has exceeded it's bandwidth; message below:


















  This site has exceeded the allotted bandwidth.

*Information for site owners:
*
Web hosting packages have different monthly bandwidth allowances.
If you require additional bandwidth on a regular basis, a different package may be necessary. 

To upgrade your hosting package, log in to Support Portal.



Hosted by Web.com.






I thought you might like to know.


----------



## caution22113

www.rcc129.org
www.mwphglmd.org


----------



## Bloke

I was in here looking something up.. and I know this is kinda necro posting, but I do like keeping info in one place...

It was also interesting to see how many of those web sites are dead - no doubt an enthusiasm for a time, but not sustained..  Ours is still going after 15 years but is not ranking like it used to but has just become mobile friendly.

One site which is great and enduring (besides https://www.myfreemasonry.com of course !)   is ...

Pietre Stones review of Freemasonry
http://www.freemasons-freemasonry.com/

It has been going for 25 years (so the footer says) but been around as long as I can remember.. it looks a bit clunky but has some great articles on it. It taught me a lot...


----------



## Winter

I love PSR and have used that site for pretty much the entirely of my 23 years in the Craft. It is a wonderful repository of information. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

